# ATI HD 3450 or Geforce 8500GT



## Kargen (Aug 13, 2008)

Right now i have the ATI Radeon HD 3450 that came with the computer installed, but i think the Geforce 8500GT from my old computer might be a better card. Should i take the Radeon 3450 out of my new pc and install the 8500GT in it's place?


----------



## maroon1 (Aug 13, 2008)

If you are doing game, then yea the 8500GT is better.

However, I recommend buying a new video card like 8800GS


----------



## Kargen (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes for some gaming, but older ones (MOHAA Spearhead). I just finished installing the 8500GT and my graphics went from 3.7 to 4.9, and gaming graphics also went up from 3.9 to 5.2. I didn't think it would go up that much, because they are both cheap cards, but it looks like the 8500GT is an upgrade over the Radeon3450, besides i wasn't to crazy about the heatsink cooling fins on the Radeon3450.


----------

